# Battery question regarding volts



## Paul33 (6/9/22)

So I have ben vaping for what seems like forever but I noticed something recently and started wondering about the safety aspect of it.

So we all know that drawing too many amps from a battery is dangerous but how safe is it to be drawing more volts than the battery is rated for?

I have started using coils recently that have higher ohms than normal, around the 0.5 or so mark. On my foxy this equates to drawing 4.5v at 26w BUT the battery is an LGHG2 which is rated at 3.7v.

Now I know I'm only drawing 7.4amps which is WAY below the rating of 20amp so that's not a problem but I am genuinely curious about the volts side of things.

this coil can easily take more power but if I up it to 35w we start pushing 5v.

Insight from the clever people please??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

I am assuming this is a single battery regulated mod.

If I am correct, this is where the DC_DC technology comes in. If you take that 3.7 V and dam it up using resistors and diodes then release that pent up energy in a pulse, this is how you get the increased volts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

Remember those Papua mods. The VV mod reads like this

Output Power Range : 3W-85W
Output Voltage 1.0V-4.2V
Resistance Range : 0.1-3.0Ω

The Papua 100 w mod reads like this



Output Power Range : 3W-100W
Output Voltage 1.0V-8V
Resistance Range : 0.1-3.0Ω

One has a DC-DC circuit, the other does not.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> So I have ben vaping for what seems like forever but I noticed something recently and started wondering about the safety aspect of it.
> 
> So we all know that drawing too many amps from a battery is dangerous but how safe is it to be drawing more volts than the battery is rated for?
> 
> ...


Simple answer is that you cannot draw more voltage than the batt provides.
The extra volts is courtesy of the boost circuitry which comes at the loss of some amps.

There are 2 types of dc -dc converters, boost circuits which step up dc volts and buck circuits which step down dc volts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

I like this one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/9/22)

Stranger said:


> I am assuming this is a single battery regulated mod.
> 
> If I am correct, this is where the DC_DC technology comes in. If you take that 3.7 V and dam it up using resistors and diodes then release that pent up energy in a pulse, this is how you get the increased volts.


Yebo single battery mod


----------



## Paul33 (6/9/22)

blujeenz said:


> Simple answer is that you cannot draw more voltage than the batt provides.
> The extra volts is courtesy of the boost circuitry which comes at the loss of some amps.
> 
> There are 2 types of dc -dc converters, boost circuits which step up dc volts and buck circuits which step down dc volts.


I’m happy to lose some amps cause I have plenty to play with. 

So it’s not in a word dangerous? 

Does it not put extra strain on the battery?


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

No, not in a regulated mod. You get more strain in a mech. Perfectly safe , the mod will activate it's safety measures before it blows up.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/9/22)

Stranger said:


> No, not in a regulated mod. You get more strain in a mech. Perfectly safe , the mod will activate it's safety measures before it blows up.


cool, wasnt too concerned about blowing up. was more concerned about putting unnecessary strain on the batteries and having to buy more oftne cause im cheap like that apparently.

on we go then.

thanks clever people, much appreciated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

The answer to this is not to get on a bus.


----------



## blujeenz (6/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> I’m happy to lose some amps cause I have plenty to play with.
> 
> So it’s not in a word dangerous?
> 
> Does it not put extra strain on the battery?


What @Stranger said, perfectly safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

